# Medicated Fet



## Mummytoone

Hi everyone


I was just wondering............... what is everyones opinion on mediacted as opposed to natural FET I am trying to decided what we will go for assuming one or two of my blastocycts defrost. I am taking NOTHING for grantid. 
I am being encouraged to go for a natural cycle but have heard medicated can sometimes be more succesfull. If I was to go for medicated what drugs are involved and what are the costs

Any advice would be appreciated.

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Lilly

hi lou 
i am know doing fet blast hopefully i am on suprefact nasal spray and progynova tablets and gestone injections i am hopeing to transfer 14th october the doctor sayed we will wait and see how embros do but i am praying for blast this time as i have never done blast if not we will transfer 3 and blast 2 will keep you posted wishing you all the luck in the world 
love lilly xxxx


----------



## Vicky W

Hi Lou

I have done medicated FET both times, wasn't given the option to do natural, probably because I have a mega irregular cycle.

I have heard medicated is preferred by a lot of clinics because of the timing issues of natural - they can "plan" you in more easily with a medicated. 

However, as far as actual success rates go, I don't know - wouldn't have thought there was much in it? Can they give you stats for both?

If you decide to go for medicated, the cost we pay at Bourn is around £600 for the cycle, plus drugs, these being suprecur or synarel to downreg (exactly the same as a fresh cycle) and then hrt tablets for 2 weeks to thicken the womb lining, plus pessaries from ET. HRT tablets are not that expensive.

Tablets & pessaries have to be continued up to 13 weeks of pregnancy WHEN you get that .

What success rates have you been give for transfer of blasts?

I was given % live birth rate of FET with 2 day embies for age 30-35 as 20%, this rises to 40% if the embies are at blast stage.

Hence the reason we went for blasts with our last FET.

Good luck Lou, when are you having your lap?

Love Vicky xxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Thanks Vicky and everyone else

Vicky my lap is in just over a weeks time.

The main worry is that cause mine are already blasts they are more than difficult to defrsot at that stage so not sure if there will be anything to transfer or not.

Thanks again everyone

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Bex

Hi everyone,
we've got an appointment next Tuesday to discuss using some of our Frosties from ICSI cycle in February.
I assume i will be medicated as my cycles are non-existent (apart from when i've got a special event planned and then 'hey presto' !!!) Being ignorant, what and when is blast done - would i have the option at this stage to request this prior to FET ? 
Woppa, fantastic news - dh and i are so pleased for you and Dougie.
Good luck to everyone else
love Becky xxx


----------



## Lilly

hi bex 
i just done a fet blast and i am on pg thank god just to give you some hope yes you can ask your clinic to do blast i did and they agreed wishing you all the best with your cycle keep me posted 
love lilly xxx


----------



## Vicky W

Hi Bex

I think your choice depends largely on the number of embies you have frozen, and how much "risk" you want to take.

On our first FET last year we defrosted 4 of our 2-day embies (we had 14 in the freezer). 2 survived the thaw (thaw rates tend to be about 50% - better if you are lucky).

Although we got ++ result I had an early m/c. Only 1 embie had implanted.

For our last cycle our clinic suggested we defrost our remaining 10 embies and take then from 2-day to 5-day in the lab.

The chances of achieving not only a ++ result, but in also achieving a live birth, were explained to us as being higher with blastocysts, because the procedure tends to "select" only the stronger embies or those less likely to have chromosomal defects. This is a "natural" selection process.

On the other hand we risked losing all of our embies and having none to transplant. We also had to accept we would naturally lose at least some.

In fact, our clinic would not have allowed us to go to blast with less than 8 x 2-day embies.

In the event, of the 10, we got 6 that defrosted OK, and of that 6, only 3 made it to blast.

2 were transferred and 1 implanted!

I guess you need to discuss with your clinic!

Wishing you every success with your cycle, there are quite a few of us got + with FET during the last few months, so it does work!

Love Vicky xxx


----------



## Lorns

Hi everyone

I have just had FET assisted with drugs and found it fine it cost us £550. 

I had three embryos frozen that were already at the blast stage, of the three two made it and were implated on the 11th August. I have my fingers crossed as it is so nice to hear that it does work.

Lorns


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

Hullo Lou
i did a medicated FET in Aug - unsuccessful sadly, but all so much easier to bear (both the actual TX but alos the disappointment after as felt so much less interfered with).

My consultant is suggesting a medicated FET next as he hopes this may improve the uterine lining (I have fibroids so my lining is inflamed). If this is an issue for you you might want to ask your cons about it...

Sending you buckets of positive wishes whichever way you go
Fluffyx


----------



## three_stars

hi everyone.  I am about to go back for my first FET attempt in this year.  The ones I did before where in 2001 and were never successful.  

My main question is what day would be optimal for transfer?

I am on bcp and right now must decide to continue a few more days or not.  as scan would have been friday, then have to wait for monday.  I would then arrive to Chania clinic on day 11.  I know my previous ET was day 22 but they let the embryos go nearly to day 5 so when they thaw them I would think they need to go in pronto same day.  Also my lining was previously 14 on a day 14 check.  I have never had a problem building the lining. 
If you normally ovulate day 14 ish , does it then take about 5 days for a natural embryo to implant so I should be looking at about Day 19 optimum or earlier when the lining is ready?
I only have a week  abroad this time so trying to plan it correctly. 
I have read recently where someone was arriving for her ET but they told her she was alreadypast her optimum lining and had to cancel.. I wondered if anyone had this happen before and knows what would determine that?  Evidently it was more then just thick lining ( which I have heard is not really a problem for BFP)
thanks 
b123


----------



## suzie1

Hi Lou 

I am currently on medicated FET and am up for transfer a week 
from today - lost my first baby in June at 12 weeks.  I was advised
by my clinic to go with medicated as if you go with natural cycle 
and you fall ready for transfer at weekend you have to wait a 
further month and then same could happen again - clinic advised
that they can control it better with medication and not so 
emotional as with natural you can keep getting yourself prepared 
each month and then have to wait a further month.  Doing ok on 
drugs so far - good luck with which way you decide. 

Sue


----------



## three_stars

Just to update from my last post here:  When I arrived to the clinic and had scan ( day 14) they said I was ready and did FET that afternoon!  I thought that would be too early as teh embies where nealry 5 days old.  But I had 14mm lining and had not done a day 8 scan so no way to know how long it was that think... DR said I had the three lines and everything perfect.  So I guess that if it is a medicated cycle they do not worry about timing it to your normal cycle??
Will know outcome Monday, if it is + or neg.


----------



## emily6

Hi,

Due to start med cycle in Jan (god is it a long one, just found out!) also just spoke to a friend of mine who had twins last year (ivf) knows five ladys (inc me ) who had failed ivf/icsi cycles in sept/oct , I'm feeling so negative, please has anyone got some posititve vibes!
Sorry to sound so negative, I know someone must be geting some good vibes (keep seeing loads of magpies) as you can see I've lost the plot! (or have I?)

Love Emilyx


----------



## rula

Hi there, just to add my two penneth worth...I've had one of each and was successful with the medicated cycle (although I m/c at 6weeks). I recently had my 2nd unmedicated cycle cancelled due to low progesterone and have just started another medicated one. The clinic says they have similiar success rates for both but they will always start with unmedicated attempt first. If your hormone levels are good they'll continue with a transfer. I personally feel I need all the help I can get to improve my chances.


----------



## bidiboy

Hi Lou,

I am just starting a medicated FET and to be honest, I was not even offered the choice of a natural FET.  I wish I had done a bit more research now.  I start my Buselin injections on 24th and continue these for the next month.  I also start taking HRT tablets before transfer to get more oestrogen into my body to create a thicker womb.  This is my first FET, so forgive me if I am vague about the process as it is very new to me.

Suzanne


----------



## paula

Hi im new to here.  i too am starting my first fet so am a bit vague too.  i start down regging on the 14th march.  am excited but will probably get nervous nearer the time. 

paula x


----------



## su23

Hi all,

It's been a long time since being on FF.  Just started medicated FET cycle and started DR on 21st Feb with Synarel.  Feel really weird today though, after waking up with very restless legs lasat night and feel sicky today. I'm wondering if it is a side effect of the Synarel.  Don't remember this in last (ICSI) cycle, and was sniffing higher dose then.  Has anyone else experienced this?

If all goes well we're looking at ET during w/c 9th April.  Trying not to count our chickens.

Don't really understand the timing of the embryos and their stages, so any enlightenment would be appreciated!!  

Suz x


----------



## Quiet storm

My natural FET, was cancelled today cos no decent sized follicle-after 4 scans, so I will be having a medical one next month.
I have just found out that I will have to pay extra for drugs, despite FET costing £890 plus the HEA fee of £104.50.

That seems ridiculous to me, surely with this amount, it should include drugs.


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi everyone 

New to this site starting down reg on 29th Jan for my first FET just wondering if anyone can tell how long the whole process takes from down reg until egg transfer.  Never got there when doing first icis treatment cycle because of OHSS so very frustrated waiting 

Gemma


----------



## anjela

hi i have had medicated FET, previous attempts were fresh cycles and put back 2-3 days old, this time went back for the frozen embies and last 2 put in given 30% chance, less than frozen that was 60%, anyway one has stuck, and i also lost one at 5.5 weeks, by weekend will be 12 weeks.

Doctor advised Medicated due to the support of the womb etc...so who knows?


----------



## Aikybeats

Hi - just been reading your board.

Suz - I started down regging on 11th April and have had very restless legs at night.

Looking for any info on how long a medicated FET takes.  Due for my 1st scan after dr on 31st Jan and wonder how long it will roughly be until ET.

Hope everyone is well

Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## Quiet storm

I start buserlin spray on the 8th of Feb (day 21) for medicated FET.

can't wait


----------



## Quiet storm

How is everyone doing. what stages are you ?


----------



## spinny1

I am looking for some advice really.  I am new to ff so bare with me please. We had Icsi 1st cycle which failed.  We have 4 frosties day 2 4 cell embies.  We are due to have ET in April/may08 the hosp said we have to thaw all 4 to get the best to implant.  Not sure what Blastocysts means and they never disgussed this with us at appointment. I have to ring the hosp the 1st day of my next period which should be end of March beginning of April and I will start DR injections on day 23 of cycle. I assume that a blast means a more mature embie as in perhaps a 5 day old?  Do I have a choice or does the clinic decide.  So much I need to know I would be so very grateful if anyone has information on this feel so stupid sorry for going on!!!!  Thanks ff I am so glad I have found this site.


----------



## latlasan

Hello, yes day 5, 6 or 7 would be blastocyst.  I myself have 9 embies that were frozen at blast, i will be doing a FET on April 14th.  This will be my first FET.  I did a fresh cycle in June of '06 and got a BFN so i'm really nervous but excited right now.  I'm trying not to think about it too much but it's easier said than done.  It's no way we as women trying to concieve can not get emotionally involved.  My first failed cycle was a big let down for me because everything had went so perfect, so it seemed.  Good luck to you.


----------



## caz2222

hi there
I just had failed ICSI. Have 3 frozen embies left. Day 3 7-8 cells. Last time none survived the thaw so don't know if that means its likely these wont either?
tHINK WILL HAVE TO HAVE MEDICATED CYCLE. Can anyone help me with how it actually works - is it as much scanning /medication as fresh cycle? How much time does it all take
Thanks so much!!
Cazx


----------



## Avon Queen

hello all, can i join you? due to have FET June/july, just got bfn from first ivf. have 8 frosties. dont like the sound of the restless leg things in msgs above as i have that already!! but i will suffer as we all do for our dream  

spinny1 - yeah it means more developed embryos thats as much as i know though sorry

good luck everyone


----------



## Jess75

Hi

I had Max through natural fet. I think you can only do that if you have very regular cycles though. What have your clinic advised?

xx


----------



## Waiting for miracle

Hi there,

I just have got BFN from fresh cycle and have still 6 frosties left for FET. Not sure if I am ready for medicated FET, downregging, injections etc, but at the same time do not want to lower my chances.

Can anybody advise how did you make a decision - medicated or natural, did you just simply follow RE recommendation?

Thanks


----------



## batley1

Hi,

I've just completed a medicated FET and i found it quite harsh on my body. Weather it's cos of my age or what i don't know but I've had bad side effects from all the drugs I've had to take.

The consultant said it is far better as it does increase your chances but I got a BFN today!!! (Have'nt startted AF yet tho so got to re test on Monday! It could be the drugs delaying it).

I would say the side effects are the only downfall.

Oh, the other thing is the prescription costs about £130 for the medication in addition to the actual treatment if you're going private.

Hope this helps, good luck!!

Lisa x


----------



## Waiting for miracle

Hi Lisa, 
I am really sorry to hear about your BFN . I hope there is still a chance to have the results wrong .

Thanks for sharing your experience. I was wondering what FET program you were on, how long it takes to take medications, is it the same as fresh cycle? (I was on the long protocol, it took me 25 days)

Thanks


----------



## beachbaby

Hi Fullofhopes,

i have done 3 medicated FET's, and got pregnant from all three, sadley i miscarried after 2 of them but further testing found a problem and on my third we thawed 2, 2day, 4 cell embies and i have 2 boys from that FET. i found them very easy and less stressful than full IVF.
My schedule that i can remember was on day 21 i was scanned and given prostap injection (downreg), wait for AF, then 14 days after injection start oestrogen tablets, scanned on 10th day to checklining if all ok scheduled for ET, start taking progesterone 2 days before transfer, stayed on both drugs until 12 weeks pregnant when placenta takes over. i also did acupuncture on the final FET.
Hope this helps

Good luck


----------



## karenmom2b

Hi Ladies,

Good luck to all on your FETs!

Has anyone had their snowbabies sent from Spain to the UK or US. I am having trouble finding information on this.  My current clinic in BCN won't do a natural FET or transfer more than 2 embryos - both of which I want.  Thanks for any help.  Dont want to transfer my embies if they could be harmed.
-karen


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Offically pupo!! And what a rollercoaster that was!! Saw the embryologist and expected her to say that none had survived, They were thawed at 8am today, 1 hadn't made it      R.I.P snowy... (he was one the 4 cell!) she then said the 3 cell had lost a cell and was now a 2 cell and the other 4 cell had also lost a cell and was now a 3 cell. I wasn't happy, but she said they were viable embryos and this happens frequently.  

when i went for my ET  i asked the embyologist if they had grown anymore, he said the 3 cell had, now a 4 cell !!!      but the 2 cell hadn't grown anymore.  So probalby no twins for me!!  so in 3 hours it had already made a cell!!    

When they wheeled me back to the ward i nearly started   I couldn't speak!!  i felt so emotional. i don't normally feel like that, in the end i started laughing!!    

So come on crystal and flake, i LOVE You!!      
      

Test day is 27th but as it is a sunday i won't have results til the 28th so i am going to test myself a day early


----------



## Avon Queen

hi again mini, i tested night before official day and got positive, tested 4 days before and got negative...so you should be ok testing a day early.

come on crystal and flake were all rooting for ya


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

avon - thanks hun!  think i'll test on otd now!!  well, we'll see!!


----------



## Pinky3

Hi Girls

I'm planning a FET in May (that sounds ages away, but there is a reason) anyone else planning FET this spring/summer?

George x


----------



## tulip1411

Hi Gearge,

Hopefully we want to do FET in May   Only got told today that we will be doing FET as e/t abandoned due to risk of OHSS! Saving the pennies as we speak so fingers crossed in May we can put our embies were they belong  

Wishing you tonnes of luck!

Kelly xxxx


----------



## Pinky3

Hi Kelly - hope we can be cycle buddies! sorry to hear about your OHSS, how are you doing?

George x


----------



## tulip1411

Hi George,

I am a lot better thank you - thankfully! I felt so poorly   sick and tired and unsure where i was really (although I am sure dh would argue I am like that most of the time  ) thank you for asking! Where are you hoping to do your tx? Would be nice to have a cycle buddie, please keep me updated   I hope you are feeling okay  

Love Kelly x


----------



## Taxmin31

Hey Ladies 

I have started a medicated FET with 3 embryos in the freezer. This is my first go and am not sure on the process. I've had the Prostap (think that's what it's called) injection (the one that hurts like hell!)   on day 21 and have our next appointment at the clinic this Friday (6th March). 

Does anyone know what'll happen next? I've not had my period yet - am on day 33 (not unusal for me) so I'm not sure what'll happen when we next go in - will I start with the tablets? When should the transfer take place - any ideas? 

Many thanks

Em


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hello ladies

i'm going to South Africa for a FET in May. it will be lovely to have some cycle buddies.


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi Tinkelbunny

Why South Africa? 

Em


----------



## Pinky3

Hi Tinkelbunny - i'm hopeing to have a FET in may too   

Taxmin - sorry no advise, i'm pretty clueless regarding FET, never done one before...

Kelly - how are you??

George x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi Em

South Africa because i'm from there and the whole DE is less complicated. but found myself with a clinic that has not been honest and unfortunate as soon as they know you are from the UK they keep asking me to pay crazy prices.


----------



## SuzeG

Hi
Hope you dont mind if I join you. I have just started on a medicated cycle for FET after having to abandon our natural cycle. Was really disappointed as was not aware that it would happen until last minute. Nevermind. Have DR and now on progynova HRT tablets. I get scanned next week. Seems to be a longer cycle than fresh ET which I did before.
Good to have some cycle buddies. ...Having lots of funny 'hormonal' side effects. NOt good for everyone else!!
x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

SuzeG i can't get my head around the medicated FET. i was told to go onto a HRT pill for a month and then Synargyl nose spary and Proginova with Predisoline but i can't get my head around the timing of it all. wish i had a program sheet...like those you get when you are doing the short or long protocol ivf.


----------



## SuzeG

Feeling exactly the same. I have no idea when the ET will take place and it seems a far longer process than the fresh cycle. I am back for a scan on Tues and I think they will look at my lining then. I will have done nearly 4 weeks spraying and ten days HRT tablets. Its hard work when you don't know whats ahead. Also I find it so hard not being able to plan in life!


----------



## Taxmin31

Hey SuzeG and Tinkelbunny

Well, I've been to the clinic and have started with the drugs (can't remeber what they're called but they are HRT ones) and like you SuzeG I'm having some funny side effects (the worst one being the amount of cervical mucas - sounds grose and it is!!). I'll be starting with the pessaries from Thursday I think. 

I'm back at the clinic on Thursday to check everything's fine and if it is, I'll be in on the Monday (23rd) for the transfer. My clinic do give us a diary sheet so we know what's what. 

It does seem to have been a long time since the first visit at the clinic, longer than the first go. 

Good luck to everyone! 

Take care 

Em


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Em would you be able to fax me the diary sheet? i can't get my head around all of this. as is i'm having to start the spray on saturday for who knows how long before starting the rest of the medication. i want to have the FET in May for financial reasons. seems like i should only start in April if i'm aming for May.


----------



## Taxmin31

Hey Tinklebunny 

My sheet looks like it was produced on Excel and simply has the headings: Date/Day/Scan/Does of oestradiol/Cylogest pessaries/Other medication/Comments. These are the headings for each column and then the doctor simply puts what day I'm on and the date and tells me what drugs to take and when and then when I'm due back in. 

I am surprised you're starting now if you want it in May. I started end of Feb and am just now going for my FET on Tuesday 24th. It's taken about 6 weeks from start to now. 

Good luck

Em x


----------



## SuzeG

Hi there,
We all seem in similar positions of not knowing whats ahead. Tinklebunny I am now into the fourth week of spraying with ET looking likely for the end of next weekish. So I think you average spraying 5/6 weeks. 
Had a scan on tues and then again today. My lining is 7.5mm which is ok I think. It had grown over the 2 days so hopefully continuing to grow. My oestrodial levels are around 700 at the moment so I think they want them to rise a bit more. Had a panic moment today when I thought they were hesitating too much but they reassured me by saying that with a medicated cycle they are in control and mess around with the drugs until they get it perfectly. So I guess I have to trust them.

Hope its been as sunny where you all are today.
xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

my normal cycle is only 25 days (very short) and because of this the clinic advised me to start the spray on Saturday. 1 puff four times per day so every 6hours. I'm not looking forward to going back on the medication, I'm starting to feel normal now, the last two months were horrid and now to get back on it again seems such a drag.
i am due my next period on the 30/03/09 when i have to do the normal (2nd day of period) blood tests and phone the clinic. they will then tell me when to start the balance of the hrt medication.
I'm so glad we are in the same boat. this is so exhausting. 

i wonder if i can ask: warning too much info....i must have ovulated on the 16/17 i had a huge amount of that slimy stringy discharge. i know this is only vaginal fluids and with partially blocked tubes there seems to be no chance of conceiving naturally, but we always live in hope. i am now worried that the nasal spray might have an effect should all miracles of miracles happen.


----------



## SuzeG

Hi
Tinklebunny- After using the nasal spray my expected period had not arrived after ten days and I was concerned. WHen I spoke to my clinic they asked me if I could be pregnant so obviously it can happen. I wouldn't worry too much. Think about 'normal' pregnancies and the range of things that are in the body at that time.

Hope everyone else is well
xx


----------



## Princessem

Hi all

Im new to this thread. I started nasal spray for FET last monday and have my baseline scan booked on 8th April. i also dont really understand what drugs i need to take and when, but im going with the flow. found the NHS much more organised than my private clinic!

I had IVF last year and got BFP, but then found out at my 8 week scan that i had a missed miscarriage. after loads and loads of investigations i physically miscarried at 11 weeks and 4 days. after lots of heartache, i finally pulled myself together and thought  it was time to start again. 

I am finding that i am losing my temper very easily and have a sore stomach and feel a bit sick. not sure if its the drugs or my emotions, or probably a bit of both! finding it more difficult this time. trying to keep positive though.

emma


----------



## Tinkelbunny

welcome Emma

sorry to hear about your miscarriage. mine was also very sudden i had no cramping and the bleeding stopped after a few hours.

it's good to have cycle buddies.

I'm still spraying and due my AF this week so we will see what Monday brings.

what tests did you have?

i don't have raised NK cells and I've just tested for blood clotting will get the results this week but got word that it all seems OK.

I'm also making sure that i have restored the balance below, all these drugs upset our system and I've taken stuff for it. i want it all perfect as they couldn't tell me why i lost mine. but do know that my oestrogen dropped so I'm going to make sure that i get that added to this FET. also the doc mentioned that it might have been a hostile environment, hence the need to make sure there is no infection however mild hiding below.

good luck and i hope we all have success this time around.


----------



## Princessem

Hi Tinkelbunny  - the hospital did not go into those types of tests. They just took my blood to test my HCG levels and then couldnt decide whether id actaully miscarried, still had viable pregnancy or had an eptopic. it took them 3 weeks before they told me things were definatley over! the hospital couldnt believe it had actually happened, as i had two blasties on board and it hadnt happened at that fertility clinic before. never got any explanations. however after a while my HCG levels dropped and i was told to wait 3 - 4 periods, to ensure infection was cleared and my womb lining returned to normal. Been 4-5 months now, so im hoping all will be ok. 


My AF is due tomorrow, feel very crampy and weak today. could do with a day of work, to build up strength, but need to keep all the days i can for 2WW (hopefully!)

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. when is your baseline scan?

Emma


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Emma 

I'm having treatment in South Africa i won't have a baseline scan, but go on the medication after my day two or thee of period blood test in April . I've not had any problems getting my lining up to the necessary thickness. i will be down regulating for the whole of April start medication on the 25/04/09

what a drama you had, but brilliant that you had two blasts that is fantastic.


----------



## JuliaG

Hi everyone, 

i started d/r on Saturday for a medicated FET, it would be nice to talk to others going through the same thing at the same time. I have 7 frozen day 1 embies!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

welcome Julia we are almost within the same time period i started down regulating on the 21/03 we hope to do ET on the 21/05


----------



## crazychic

Good Morning Girlies   

Hope you dont mind if i join you ?

im also having medicated FET  i started d/regging  on the 19th march  and hopefully looking to have et on the 22nd april  

is there anyone else having to take pregnyl a week before transfer ??

looking forward to getting to know everyone


----------



## JuliaG

no pregnyl for me, 2 weeks on d/r injections and 18 days on progynova, then start progesterone pessaries when d/r injections stop!! Does everyone have a lining scan to make sure the tablets are working, i didn't last time, i am going to insist this time!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## crazychic

Hey Julia 

i would defintly insist on  having a lining scan  at least it will set your mind at ease 

as for me 

D/regging -19th march (buserelin ) but stay on buserelin until 16th April
baseline scan -April 3rd 
Progynova -4th April  and stay on that until OTD 
pregynl- 17th April 
OH and the lovely pessaries 19th April 

OTD 6th may 

god  that was confusing  lol


----------



## Skirtgirl

Hi can I join you?

I had a downreg injection last week and was planning to do fet on 7th April.
I have had a scan today and my lining isn't doing as well as it should. I have also had some bleeding despite being on 6mg progesterone for a week.
Anyone else had this sort of problem? It happened last time as well.
I am hoping we can still rescue this cycle but I am guseeing not.

Hugs to everyone I will try to catch up with you all in the next few days.


----------



## SuzeG

Hi ladies
I have had my ET last Thursday. It seemed like a long cycle doing teh medicated one but it was all about getting my progesterone levels right. I d/r then once they had scanned to check me I was put on progynova tablets (3 per day). That carried on for 2 weeks with a few scans to check my lining. ONce they thought that was ok (past 7mm) they then got me to take progesterone pessaries. My levels went up slowly and after daily bloods (ARGC are v thorough) for 5 days they gave me a gestone injection ot boost it up  on the wed then  transferred on the thurs. It has been a long hawl as I orginally began on a natural cycle so am v grateful to be at this stage.

I know I felt completely clueless about what it al entailed so thought I'd write it down in case it helps you ladies.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

SuzeG

what was your progesterone levels at and why did they think it was low? i've not had the progesterone pessaries prior to ET or the gestone injections prior to ET. it would be interesting to see what your progesterone levels were at that prompted the extra dosage.


----------



## Skyblue

Hello ladies

May I join you?
Wasn't sure whether to post here or the Cycle Buddies thread?
I am planning to have a medicated FET starting next month.  
Never had a medicated FET before (you'll see from my sig that I have had 3 FETs before but all un-med).
Be lovely to find a few of you that are on the same timescale as me so that we can compare and support each other !!   

My day 2 scan is likely to be Tuesday 14th but just depends when AF arrives !
I'm due to take Proynova and then Cyclogest.

Anyone else similar?

Wishing all of you on this wretched IF journey loads and lots of       and a ton of     .

I look forward to getting to "know" you all.

Lots of love,  Skyblue x x x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

welcome skirtgirl and skyblue

skyblue congratulations Anya looks lovely.

i'm also doing a medicated FET: Buserelin spray for ages started on the 21/03/2009 and i'll be sniffing for ages.
then 2mg Progynova, 10mg Prednisone and Asprin from the second day of my next period 25/04/09.
they increase the Progynova the closer i get to ET date: 21/05/2009

this is a very long process.
wishing you all luck xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

I have just had my cycle cancelled due to bleeding and lack of lining. 

I have to start the next cycle with cetrotide for 7 days and add in progynova after 2 days. Has anyone done this?  My next transfer is likely to be end of April.


----------



## Pinky3

Hi Girls

Just bobbing on to wish you all good luck - I'll be keeoing up with the gosip in antisipation of my mFET next month  

George x


----------



## Princessem

Hi all

Im a little bit confused. I have my baseline scan on Wed, but i am bleeding heavily at the moment! scared to call the clinic in case they cancel my cycle. is this normal?

Emma


----------



## amyclare

hi all, 
i am due to have fet in sept, a long way away i know but have been hovering to see what treatment plans are like, so   to all.

princessem, i had one fet b4 (didnt get to transfer cus my little embies didnt thaw just had 2), but i was scanned whilst still bleeding as i phoned on day one to be booked for scan on day 3 as instructed.  then i had to go back and be scanned again a few days later, then just regular scans after that to check the lining.  if you are still bleeding then you are still losing your lining - mite be worth ringing to check?? i was just on progynova and then pessaries, no d-regging. hope this helps   what day of your cycle are you on?? what medication?

love amyclare

ps hope you dont mind me popping on, september is a long time away but we felt we needed a break over the summer to recouperate but i like to keep in touch xx


----------



## SuzeG

Hi all,
Tinklebunny- my progesterone 2 days before was only 43. This was too low as they cancelled my natural cycle when it was 79. My clinic like it to be ideally 80 so I presume the cyclogest injection did the trick. 
I had my FET  a week ago now so in the bonkers 2ww. Had some spotting but trying to keep positive. OTD is sunday. 

Although the FET is a long process incomparison to fresh (well it is at ARGC). ITs only because they want conditions to be perfect. 

Hope you are all going well
x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

SuzeG good luck on the 2ww, i'm sure it is going to be a BFP for you xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Suz good luck for testing.  ARGC are very thorough aren't they!!!


----------



## Princessem

SuzeG - good luck

amyclare - im day 3-4 now. phoned the clinic and they said it was all going to plan. still a bit apprehensive about it, but i guess the scan will  tell me more. im on the nasal spray at the moment.

emma


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Princessem can i ask why you doing a FET when you are so young? if you happen to fall pregnant and take a few years to try again age might be against you and you won't have any 'young' eggs frozen.


----------



## amyclare

princessem - glad you talked to your clinic, its always a bit scary cus you worry that things mite be cancelled or delayed but at the end of the day i always feel that its better to do a cycle right and do everything that you can do than to have embies put back when things cud have been better - if that makes sense....

amyclare x


----------



## Princessem

Tinkelbunny - we were advised to try FET, as it would be the best use of our money. our PCT is now offering 3 attempts at IVF, so i have made sure that i have been referred back for a 2nd attempt of IVF on the NHS - Just in case. never looked at it your way. i guess after what happened last time, i just wanted to get pregnant again and quickly! heart over head! 

amyclare- my af has virtually ended, doubt i have any lining left. but i guess the clinic know what they are doing. if they want to stop and try again next month, i will. better to do that, than live with the 'what if' question!


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Princessem brilliant that you have 3 attempts on the nhs. best you fill their freezer with all the frosties that you can. good that you have a plan B in place if this doesn't work. we all thought we had time on our hands but when you're 'in' the ivf game it is amasing how quickly years fly by.

good luck x


----------



## Princessem

Hi all

Hope evryone is ok??

Had my baseline scan and blood tests today for FET, all results were good, so we start the next lot of drugs tomorrow. got another scan on the 21st.

so relieved, was nearly sick with worry before the scan. now time to start believing!

emma


----------



## Tinkelbunny

good luck Emma, i'm still ages away from my FET i'm wishing the weeks away.


----------



## Pinky3

Hi Ladies

I'm hoping to start my 1st FET on my next AF - from what i remember the protocol is quite long?? i'm waiting to receive it in the post - can anyone give me a quick breakdown?

George x


----------



## JuliaG

Hi hun,

2-3 weeks d/r
18 days of tablets to thicken lining
pessaries start before ET

it is longer than a fresh cycle isn't it, loads of luck for you         

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Pinky3

Thanks Julia


----------



## jes4

Hello ladies - hope you don't mind me popping in here!

We are due to do FET asap - had ET abandoned in february after 1st IVF attempt due to OHSS, and have lots of frosties waiting for us. Not sure quite when we'll be doing the FET as waiting to hear from the PCT as my consultant has requested additional funding for it. Hoping we'll hear in the next few weeks.

I'm just curious  as most of you seem to be d/regging as part of the process. I've been told that i won't have to, but will just need tablets to build up womb lining and then the lovely cyclogest for the 2ww. 

Just wondering whether it was more common to d/r or not!!

good luck to you all with your tx!

jesXXX


----------



## amyclare

princessem - glad to hear that scan was all good and that you are all systems go for the next phase  

jes - im not dr-ing either, i phone the clinic on day one to be booked in for a baseline scan on day 3-4 then start on progynova to build lining then progesterone pessaries same as you.  hope you hear about funding soon - all the best for your fet  

pinklady -    for your fet

love amyclare x


----------



## JuliaG

Just thought i would update you all on my tx, bad news from me, cycle has been cancelled due to fluid in my womb. They don't seem to know what is causing it but could be a polyp or a fibroid, apparently it was there at my baseline scan and nobody thought to mention it, the nurse said it was a good job i requested this extra scan cos the embies would not have stood a chance implanting in that environment. I am just so so gutted, 5 weeks of injections for nothing     I now need to wait for an op called hysteroscopy to have a look   Has anyone else ever had this?

Julia
xxxx


----------



## jes4

Hi Julia, 

So sorry you've had bad news.  It seems the obstacles can be never ending sometimes doesn't it  and youve been through so much already  

I had a hysteroscopy at the same time as my laproscopy last year. have still got the info sheet they gave me on the procedure so do PM me if you want some more info - could always scan it in and send it to you if you want. According to what it says - Its basically when they look inside your uterus using a narrow tube like telescope which is passed through vagina and cervix and into the womb. They can remove polys and take biopsys during it. 

hope you don't have to wait too long and sending big cyber hugs to you    

We've finally heard that we have got NHS funding to do our FET, and a 2nd NHS IVF if needs be, so now waiting to get bloods re-done so can be re-referred to the Bridge Centre. The waiting goes on and on......

jesXXX


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Jes you might consider going for a fresh ivf cycle and saving your FET. if the FET works then you will be a couple of years older before starting on a sibling, our eggs mature with us, would say it is better to save some young eggs in the freezer than use them now. just something for you to think about. they say the short protocol works best.

good luck


----------



## jes4

Hi tinkelbunny, 

thanks for the advice but we've pretty much already decided that a fresh IVF is only something we'd do as a very last resort, if at all. 

We've got 24 frozen embryos, so hopefully have enough for a few  FET's! I ended up with severe OHSS and was hospitalized after the fresh cycle and ET was postponed, so we haven't even finished our first go! 

Never thought i'd say that i'd think about not doing another fresh cycle, but i was on a low dose of stimms as it was and was very carefully monitored. Can't face the thought of putting my body through it again!

jesXXX


----------



## Tinkelbunny

oh dear Jes i understand. what a brilliant batch 24!!

be sure to go on the prednisilone. I've been reading on the immune board and there is so much advice. they say you have to have sex the night before as it helps prepare the womb and silly things that will help with implantation.

I'm due for mine this month and feel like there is so much to 'prepare'. i started off well but am losing the plot a bit now as my AF is a week late and I've started the prednisilone, it keeps you awake at night, and has obviously sent me over the edge with mood swings. 

good luck


----------



## jes4

Thanks!! Good luck with yours. 

Not sure when we will get to start ours as I have to have some blood tests re-done in order to be re-referred.

My consultant didn't mention prednisione though?

jesXXX


----------



## Tinkelbunny

i'm making lists of what to ask when i go for mine.


so far will get a doule dose of prog and oest as i've been d/r for so long i'd rather start off with a higer dose and reduce it if need be. my levels dropped quite a bit the last time resulting in a m/c. i'd rather be on a higer dose than play 'catch up' with another m/c.

going to insist on 25mg of prednisilone. have already started on it 5mg per day will up the dose once A/F starts and i go on proginova.

will have protein drinks once on Proginova.
iorn tablets
400mg folic acid
enzyme Q10 and selenium

have done urine tests found traces of ecoli and was on antibiotics so am confident all clear for this cycle.

am running and eating well also trying to relax.

i regret not being as pro active the last time.

good luck with the blood tests and ask your consultant for prednisilone it wards off the natural killer cells that we all have in the womb and gives your embies a better chance.


----------



## fiddlesticks

Hi Quiet storm

Do you know how much you will have to pay for the drugs? I ask because this will be my next move as my natural cycle with 2 x 2 day embies failed  I simple can't afford to keep trying natural cycles. And them have them fail or cancelled, it's just too expensive. Also I'm 41 in July so running out of time, I think.

If anyone can enlighten me as to how much the drugs cost on top of the cycle it would be much apprieciated. 



Quiet storm said:


> My natural FET, was cancelled today cos no decent sized follicle-after 4 scans, so I will be having a medical one next month.
> I have just found out that I will have to pay extra for drugs, despite FET costing £890 plus the HEA fee of £104.50.
> 
> That seems ridiculous to me, surely with this amount, it should include drugs.


----------



## sweetashoney

Hello.
I am currenly on progynova 4 mg twic a day.
what shouldi be doing or eating to improve my chances of implantation?
Help, support and advice wanted.


----------



## sunrise69

Hi Sweet, 
I think you can take selenium, B1,  C, and vitamin E supplements
you can eat some brasil nuts, red beans, broccoli, tomatoes, 
drink a lot of water, 
no caffeine and smoke (also coffee tea and choccolate)
warm bottle on your abdomen and some walk or exercise to increase blood circulation
and      

Take care

Monica


----------



## sweetashoney

Thanks.

Should I be using the warm bottle before or after et?
I noticed with the progynovathat af seems to be stopping sooner - is that normal ?


----------



## sunrise69

Oh sorry I forgot to say ONLY BEFORE TRANSFER!!
You can eat also pinneaple if you like it.

  
Monica


----------



## birdey

h ladies
fiddlesticks - we have just started medicated fet and it has cost £300 for drugs

kirst x


----------

